# Silver Fish Recipes?



## Marishka_20 (Oct 4, 2005)

My nieghbor went fishing and brought me back some of the fish they caught. We cleaned the fish, and cut off the head and tail. Then we put it in a Foodsaver bag and froze it. It has been in there since, cause I don't know what to do with it. Does any one know a recipe I can use, and maybe what sides to serve with it. Help, please.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 4, 2005)

Hi Marishka, know of several different fish that can have silver in the name.

Names of fish vary very much.

If you could tell us where the fish were caught, and maybe the size or something more about them, I am sure someone can help you.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 4, 2005)

I know that it is 16 inchs long and 5 inchs wide. I am not sure were they were caught. Also the color of the fish is pink.


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 5, 2005)

It about cooking methods for fish really.Pink flesh is probably
salmon or trout but could be something else.The cooking method for whole fish I like is stuffed and baked.If you have individual fillets then pan seared or grilled works well.Citrus
has an affinity for seafood as does butter and nuts.Sides
could be a salad or asparagus,peppers that kind of thing.Keep
it simple with seafood and you shouldn't have any problems.Also keep in mind that most fish taste best when
cooked medium rare especially any fish with pink or red flesh.


----------



## Constance (Oct 5, 2005)

From the size and description, sounds like trout to me. They are wonderful done on the grill. Just rub them with olive oil and a little salt and pepper and grill till they're barely done. I can't give you a time per side. 
You could also dust them with a little Zatarain's fish fry and pan-fry them in a non-stick skillet with a few tbls Canola oil/butter mix till they are golden on one side, turn and finish off in the oven. (375?)
Or poach them in white wine/chicken broth with lemon slices and butter on top.

Call me when it's ready...I love trout!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 5, 2005)

i would pat them lightly with corn start pan fry the fish in oil of choice with garlic and finelly diced onions and then salt and pepper them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm also a fan of the cornstarch and flour method.  Add lots of salt and pepper to the flour then pan saute/fry in a combo of olive oil and butter or margarine.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 7, 2005)

Thank you for all of your ideas. They all sound so good I don't know which one to pick. My hubby says we should chop the fish into smaller peices so that wecan try all of them. But I don't know about that. But anyway, Thank you all very much you really helped me out.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

Even more trout recipes to try! LOL, you'll have to dice the fish into itty-bitty pieces to stretch it this far 

http://www.recipezaar.com/r/412


----------

